

Wikipedia Fails at Life - OwlHuntr
http://artem.posterous.com/wikipedia-fails-at-life

======
protez
I don't get it. What's this? Catch-22 at Wikipedia?

~~~
OwlHuntr
Me neither. I was trying to file an issue for false positives and got denied
due to a false positive error. No wonder these things never get fixed.

